# Gateway PC Windows 8 Ethernet Help Needed



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

I was using my internet real well a few days ago, I have a modem connected to a router and the router connected to my pc for Ethernet connection to the internet to my pc. Its been raining a lot in my area and there's been a lot of stormy weather with lightning, so one night I came home and my routers light was off, so I checked my pc it was working fine but when I tried the router it didn't turn on it might of got burned out from the storm. So I bought a new router and connected it the same way, and when I go on my pc I don't see an Ethernet connection from the router to the pc anymore, and I go to the connection settings and there's no connections available. What can I do to solve this.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> So I bought a new router and connected it the same way


Did you go into the Router setup. either by using your setup CD for the router, or logging into the router setup? Did you set it up with your ISP? (eg) by putting in your ISP's Email address for you and your password? 
Did you call your ISP to have them test the lines?


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

This router doesn't come with a CD in the box it just says connect it to the pc and set it up online, but it's not the router that has a problem, it's the pc that is not detecting the router through the Ethernet port.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model # of the new router? 
You cannot get online until you setup the router with your ISP. Follow the instructions in the manual. If you can't find that then, 
Go to Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type* ipconfig *and press enter. In the IP Config log, Look for* Default Gateway* (see pictured). This is the IP address of your Router. 
Now open a browser like IE, type in the address bar, the Default Gateways IP address (eg)* 192.168.0.1 *or whatever and press enter. Now you may be asked to provide a user name and password, this should be in your manual, or it will ask you to create a password. Once into the Setup of the router, if it has a Wizard, follow along with the prompts. or go to the *PPPoE* setup and type in your User Name (Email address) and Password. If you want to setup a Wireless password, go to the WiFi tab, this also should be in your manual.


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

The router came with setup instructions and I already did all the setup like it said in the manual and its just similar like you just told me, but the pc is still not getting an Ethernet signal from the router.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you see the* Default Gateway* setting in IPconfig log, then the Router is getting a signal to the computer.
Go to Search and type *CMD* right click the* CMD *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the elevated* command prompt *type this exactly* ipconfig /all> 0 & notepad 0 *and press enter. Copy the text in Notepad and paste it into your next post. 
Check your configuration again. Make sure you have the correct Email address and Password. Post screenshots of the setup. We can't help you if you don't tell us or show us exactly what you have done in the setup. You can always Contact your ISP to test the lines and go over your configuration with you.


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

This is the notepad results I got.


Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Roger-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WNA3100 N300 Wireless USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-BD-43-8D-C9-AB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c9a:2784:40e8:651e%16(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 22, 2014 11:42:45 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 29, 2150 6:19:09 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 269008195
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-0D-61-F2-EC-A8-6B-D4-6D-FB
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.2.3%22(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This shows that you _are _connected wirelessly with your USB Netgear adapter and should be able to open a web page. 
In the *Command Prompt* type these commands 
*ipconfig /release* and press enter
*ipconfig /flushdsn* and press enter
*ipconfig /registerdns* and press enter
*ipconfig /renew* and press enter. 
Try it again, if you still cannot connect, type *ipconfig /all> 0 & notepad 0 *and press enter. Copy the text in Notepad and paste it into your next post.


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.
USAGE:
ipconfig [/allcompartments] [/? | /all | 
/renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/renew6 [adapter] | /release6 [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] |
/showclassid6 adapter |
/setclassid6 adapter [classid] ]
where
adapter Connection name 
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)
Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/release6 Release the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/renew6 Renew the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id. 
/showclassid6 Displays all the IPv6 DHCP class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid6 Modifies the IPv6 DHCP class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.
For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.
For Setclassid and Setclassid6, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.
Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its 
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Wired Ethernet Connection 1" or
"Wired Ethernet Connection 2"
> ipconfig /allcompartments ... Show information about all 
compartments
> ipconfig /allcompartments /all ... Show detailed information about all
compartments


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes it's right I also have a NETGEAR USB wireless adapter connected to the PC, I do get wireless connection to my PC but that's only because I am getting a Hot Spot signal from my smartphone, but the problem that I am trying to fix is to get Ethernet connection for the internet from my cables modem and through the router to my desktop computer.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> In the *Command Prompt* type these commands
> *ipconfig /release* and press enter
> *ipconfig /flushdsn* and press enter
> *ipconfig /registerdns* and press enter
> ...


Unplug the Wireless and plug in the Ethernet cable and run the commands in the quote above in the command prompt exactly as written. Remember the space between the *ipconfig* and the */* with no space after that in the next word


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

It still didn't work. But now this I what I tried this is the notepad results I got when I connected my modem straight to the PC through the ethernet cable.


Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.
USAGE:
ipconfig [/allcompartments] [/? | /all | 
/renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/renew6 [adapter] | /release6 [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] |
/showclassid6 adapter |
/setclassid6 adapter [classid] ]
where
adapter Connection name 
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)
Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/release6 Release the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/renew6 Renew the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id. 
/showclassid6 Displays all the IPv6 DHCP class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid6 Modifies the IPv6 DHCP class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.
For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.
For Setclassid and Setclassid6, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.
Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its 
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Wired Ethernet Connection 1" or
"Wired Ethernet Connection 2"
> ipconfig /allcompartments ... Show information about all 
compartments
> ipconfig /allcompartments /all ... Show detailed information about all
compartments


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are typing this all wrong in the command prompt, Please copy and paste or type this exactly as written with the computer plugged directly into the modem and with the computer plugged into the router that is plugged into the modem. 


> type *ipconfig /all> 0 & notepad 0 *and press enter. Copy the text in Notepad and paste it into your next post.


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

With my modem i can only plug it in to the router and the router pulged in to the pc, i cant plug my pc to the modem because the modem only has on ethernet port. And i di type it in the same way you wrote it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

How are you plugging the computer into the Router? You should be plugging the computer into the Router via an Ethernet cable?! Just take the Ethernet cable that you are running from the computer to the router and plug it into the Modem.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

OoSuperGameRoO said:


> This router doesn't come with a CD in the box it just says connect it to the pc and set it up online, but it's not the router that has a problem, it's the pc that is not detecting the router through the Ethernet port.


Is the Modem functioning properly since the Router died?
If it was a lightning strike, it may have damaged both, as well as the Ethernet port or cable.
Try swapping cables.


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes the modem works, but the new router I bought and plugged it to the modem its not detecting a network connection on he pc.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> How are you plugging the computer into the Router? You should be plugging the computer into the Router via an Ethernet cable?


----------

